# I want another one!



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

I rescued Lola, a 2 year old black female hava a little over 2 months ago and we love her! She aced her obedience training and she is no trouble at all. We would like to rescue another one. Hopefully a white male this time so we can have one of each. The problem is we live in Florida and I really dont want to adopt from far away. If anyone knows of a small white male Hav in need of rescue in Florida. Let me know!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi! Keep your eye on HRI and Petfinder, we found our little Murphy in FL and drove down to get him. Post photos of Lola, we'd all love to see her!


----------



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

i have to fix my pics. The files are way to big.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You now have MHS, Multiple Havanese Syndrome! It's gets us all... (LUCKILY!)


----------



## dneese (Jun 25, 2009)

BTW we got Lola from petfinder too. Havanese Angel League Organization (HALO) helped us get her.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

you only want ONE more?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We're moving to Florida in a couple of months. You're welcome to babysit my dogs to see if you really want more :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I want one tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Jan, I must have missed your other post. So you decided on Florida, hooray. 

I would also check your local humane society they don't always know what they have.


----------

